# Hydration



## JD808 (May 23, 2016)

The vet did some blood work on Daisy (6 months and 2 week old poodle mix). And the vet said she's a bit dehydrated so I should switch from an only dry kibble diet to kibble mixed with either canned or freeze dried or dehydrated foods. 

I'm thinking about a mix of Nature's logic dry kibble and Primal freeze dried nuggets. Currently Daisy is completely normal-- eating, drinking, peeing & pooping as usual. But I was advised to change it before she gets any real kidney problems.

Since the purpose of changing her diet is basically to force more water into her.. 
1. How many nuggets should she have per day? 
2. How much kibble should I give? (currently she eats 2/3 cup per day) 
3. How much water should I mix in? (I did research a little, recommended for her is about 2 nuggets and they say 1 tablespoon of water per nugget). 
4. Would it be bad to increase the amount of water? (like increase to 2 tablespoons per nugget?)

I feel a bit guilty on this, did I cause this? I take away her water at around 6:30 PM, so she doesn't have any accidents during the night. She gets water when we wake up at about 6:30, but she doesn't seem that thirsty..as in, sometimes she doesn't drink any water until after our morning walk. Is there a way to get her to drink in the morning? Should I be leaving her water out longer? Until like 7? 8?

Thank you all and sorry for all the questions!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Timi is a pour drinker and I mix an ounce or two into her freeze dried food with every meal. She also gets string beans or broccoli mixed in which will add moisture as well.
She also loves fruits which I give her often.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

I'm sorry, I can't offer advice on her diet because I just feed my dogs kibble. How much doe she weigh? 

I leave water available 24/7, even though they may drink late at night and have to go out in the middle of the night. It is a pain sometimes, but I feel water shouldn't be withheld at night.


----------



## Coldbrew (Jun 17, 2015)

if the main goal is to get her hydrated, then just having her drink more water would be the simplest solution. (unless your vet has said otherwise?)

When my first dog was on meds that had the common side effect of dehydration, we added a bit of low-sodium chicken broth to a cup of cool water that was offered to her three times a day (in addition to her regular water bowl that was left out at all times). Se always drank all the broth water and never got dehydrated.

I also agree with Zooeysmom on having water available all the time. By six months Daisy should be able to hold her bladder through the night - if she's not you might want to investigate that.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

A six month old will be developmentally able to hold her bladder at night. I would not withdraw water at night (or at least not so early). Also blood work is a snap shot of an instant in time. Had you withheld water before going to the vet? Was it very hot? Had she been very active? I can't see that being dehydrated on one blood check if all else is normal in the blood work is a big deal. If it was a repeated event or there was something else that indicated poor kidney function that is a different story.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

I don't believe in removing water. I'd rather clean up a piddle mess than risk dehydration. Imho, people who suggest removing water are practicing malpractice without a license.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I would have fresh water available to her 24/7, and in all the places she spends time. I have noticed that my dogs often drink from the bowl of water in the sitting room while rarely bothering to walk as far asthe kitchen on the odd occasion that it is empty. In hot weather or when the house is very warm and dry I keep a bowl filled in the bedroom too. 

Mine are fed raw/home cooked, so there need for water is less than thatof a kibble fed dog, but knowing how uncomfortable I get if thirsty or mildly dehydrated, and how dangerous more severe dehydration could be, I try to make it as easy as possible for them to find a drink when they want one. When I have wanted them to drink more for any reason I cook up a panful of salt free chicken stock (a carcass or a couple of chicken breasts in plenty of water) and give them that. A slightly more concentrated stock could be frozen in an ice cube tray, and a cube or two added to the bowl - just remember to throw any that has not been consumed away as soon as possible.


----------



## JD808 (May 23, 2016)

Ok great! Thanks for all those hydration ideas! My vet made it seem like I only had 3 choices.. so I'm glad you guys are here!  I'll double check and fly this idea past my vet, just to be sure she didn't have some other reasons.

She's 5.7 pounds, and now that I think about it, yes. It was, and still is, a typical hot summer day here, we did exercise but it was a good 5 hours prior to that vet appointment. However, unfortunately the AC was broken so the best I could do was roll down the windows for the ride there.. which was about 20 minutes I think.

She has fresh water available at all times except when I took it away at night. Which was what we did since she was adopted (that was the schedule her foster parent gave me) and (sorry if this is a stupid thought!) I thought that was normal.. not the 'taking away the water at 6:30' part, but to take it away at night (at like 9ish). Humans too right? We don't drink any liquids past 7:30/8 PM. So that's why I thought taking away the water at night seemed logical?

Also, thankfully she hasn't had an accident since she was 4 months old. *knocks on wood*


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

also try bottled water, my tap water has a odd taste to it so all the critter's get bottled water


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

If you feed kibble, make sure to put some water in it. Generally, never feed kibble without some water added. And yes, leave water available at all times. Mine go over night without it because they'd just spill it in their crates and that's where they sleep. They have bunched up blankets in there. But I put them to bed fairly late and they get it first thing in the morning. They don't even go for their water till later anyhow. But if your dog is dehydrated, definitely make sure there's access all the time. My dogs are fed a prey model raw diet and there's a whole lot more moisture content in raw meat so they tend to drink a little less water than they would otherwise. Good luck.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

As far as dehydration is concerned the average dog needs 8ozs per 10lbs of body weight a day.....and more in hot weather. This includes all fluids in the foods too! I too have water available at all times, especially since it is always hot here! 
I also agree that at 6 months old a puppy should be able to 'hold it' for at least 6 hours!


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

JD808, I'm sure your darling little Daisy will be back in balance soon . In the warm weather, we just don't know when they'll want water. Of course, warm is relative, it being in the 50s here today....brrrrrr....Typical.


----------



## JD808 (May 23, 2016)

Ok great! Thank you all for your awesome responses!


----------

